# Looking for a heavily story-based RP.



## AbstractReptile (Mar 28, 2020)

As stated in the title, I'm interested in talking about ideas for a long term, story-based RP. Discord is welcome, but I can also stick to notes/messages, if need be, or a forum thread.

Multiple characters, plot twists, bad endings, etc. Feel free to send me a message if interested, and we can talk something out.

Edit: Thread is closed temporarily while I make a character or two.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

I'll be here when your done.


----------



## AbstractReptile (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm reopening this thread. Anybody still interested?


----------



## edgelorddino (Jul 6, 2020)

sounds like might be quite fun, ive got a few going on myself with my own worlds and such I’ve written. so might be something I’d be down for.


----------



## AbstractReptile (Jul 6, 2020)

edgelorddino said:


> sounds like might be quite fun, ive got a few going on myself with my own worlds and such I’ve written. so might be something I’d be down for.



Could be fun, yeah. Send me a PM.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 6, 2020)

Sounds interesting. I'm still open to that just in case.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 6, 2020)

I have my fictional world called Draconia, featuring furries and other types as 'human' on Earth from 100s to 4000+.(But majorly focusing on 2000~4000s) It has long era of stories, many are still unsettled or undone, might need help via RP. But I have some characters with setups already settled, and some are also intertwined between other OCs.

It contains furries of magical faction, anthros of science tech faction, and yes, humans, etc... The RP can narrow the range to certain factions if you want certain genres or something.

And I have been RPing using Draconia for about 5 years so... I wonder if you're interested?


----------



## AbstractReptile (Jul 6, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Sounds interesting. I'm still open to that just in case.



Sure. PM me, or add me on Discord. (Discord can be found in my profile)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 6, 2020)

AbstractReptile said:


> Sure. PM me, or add me on Discord. (Discord can be found in my profile)



Okie then!


----------



## AbstractReptile (Jul 7, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## AbstractReptile (Jul 10, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AbstractReptile (Jul 16, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## AlastairtheWolf (Jul 25, 2020)

I think I’d be interested in something like that. I’ve actually got a land we could have it take place in. Although, I’m not sure if there’s gonna be any NSFW moments throughout the RP, but this could be pretty fun.


----------

